# Renshikan



## Deathtrap101 (Jun 4, 2002)

I was wondering if any of you have heard of Renshikan karate do.
i have bin training in it for about 9 months now and have found a few dogo's that train in Renshikan so i was just wondering about how well known it is? thanks.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 6, 2002)

Here is a link that took me about 2 seconds to find on Google.com

http://www.web-merchants.com/duncan-renshikan-karate/


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 3, 2003)

Deathtrap were in Alberta do you train? Who is your sensei? I know a fewpeople who study Renshikan And I study Chito ryu myself.
Justin


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey Renshikan are you ever going to come and check this out again I would really like an answer.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.karate _
> *Hey Renshikan are you ever going to come and check this out again I would really like an answer. *



Who are you talking to?


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 5, 2003)

Oops! I meant deathtrap I thought his name was Renshikan for some reason.


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 5, 2003)

I wonder if it is the same as Renshi kai. They are fairly big here in Australia. They get their students by going door to door, selling from a folder type sales brochure.

I haven't seen any of their stuff, so I can't give an opinion of their actual style though. 

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 6, 2003)

No I don't think it is the same orginization I don't know anything about Renshi Kai but I know Renshikan is mainly in Canada and I don't know if it is anywhere outside Canada except maybe the US.
It is an orginization made by Sensei Akutagawa after he broke away from Chito ryu. That is all I know and I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Apr 6, 2003)

havnt bin to martial talk in a while.  I train in Drayton Valley.  Little town west of Edmonton.  I train under Barry Simpson 2nd degree black belt, he lives in Edmonton but makes it once a week to train us.   I had the pleasure of training under Sensei akutagawa a few months ago at a clinic that was actualy hosted here.

Yea im pretty sure Renshikan is based here in Canada.


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 7, 2003)

That is pretty cool I know a few people from your dojo. I heard that it was shut down but I guess not maybe I miss interpreted what it was I heard. Good luck in your training


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Apr 8, 2003)

yea it was gonna ghut down due to the sensei had back problems and couldnt train anymore.  But that's getting better and he comes back now.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Apr 9, 2003)

who exactly do you know at my dojo?


----------

